# Claviers Logitech



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2002)

Bon j'en ai marre d'attendre, j'ai commencé à créer un mapping pour les claviers Logitech.
Comble du bonheur, il marchera avec mon clavier de portable... Je résume, on tape avec son clavier normale de Pwb, les touches sont à la bonne place, et pareil on tape avec les bonnes touches à la bonne place avec son clavier Logitech sans rien changer...
Le tout à l'aide du xml d'apple qui marche sous la Jag'.
Dites y'a quelqu'un qui est intéressé ?


----------



## Mitch (23 Septembre 2002)

Je suis intéressé bien que j'ai déjà mes repères mais je connais certaines personnes qui ont un clavier logitech avec un portable et qui ne sont pas dans mon cas ....


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Septembre 2002)

sacrément interressé oui. j'ai aussi un clavier logitech avec des emplacements de touches exotiques. Autre chose, je cherche à avoir le point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2002)

Pour le point, il suffira de taper Majuscule-virgule sur le pavé numérique...
Sinon, j'ai le fichier, je ne sais pas comment l'envoyer... 60 Ko tapés de mes blanches mains, il doit retser des fautes...
Le fichier se trouve sur :
http://ilook.free.fr/Logitech.keylayout
Il suffit de le mettre dans sont dossier Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layout... puis d'aller faire un tour dans ses préférences et de selectioner Logitech dans "International". Pas besoin de se re-logger, juste relancer les applis suffit...
Si vous voyez une erreure, dites le moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Septembre 2002)

merci pour le lien mais je n'ai pas pu récupérer le fichier. J'ai une erreur de script  et l message suivant :

"une erreur c'est produite lors de l'analyse du fichier XML"

???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2002)

Essaye de l'neregistrer sur le disque (clic droit-&gt; sauver sur le disque)...
Juste un souci, le tilde seul ne marche pas, j'ai pas encore trouvé code UNICODE... Mais je cherche...


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Septembre 2002)

oui merci cela fonctionne à merveille. je suis en d´ailleur en train de te repondre avec mon clavier logitech.

Il me reste cette histoire de point.Je travaille dans le réseau et jútilse souvent le pavé numérique pour les adresses IP. Si tu pouvais me guider pour mettre ce point à la place de la virgule...

il y a un petit souci avec l´apostrophe qui agit comme un accent

je tape apostrophe a est cela donne "á"  pour avoir l´apostrophe, il faut écrire un blanc apres lápostrophe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2002)

Sur le clavier Logitech, l'apostrophe ressemble plus à un accent qu'à une apostrophe...
Mais si tout le monde veut, on peut le changer...
Et pour le point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, je préfère taper les IPs avec majuscule enfoncé, du coup je peux continuer à utiliser le pavé numérique pour Excel...
D'autres problèmes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

